# How to turn the R15 really OFF



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

I have an R15 that I use in the house, then transfer to our RV for travel. My understanding is that powering off the R15 doesn't really turn if off, just puts it in standby-- so the hard drive is still running, etc. Other than pulling the power cord, is there a way to power off the unit completely, so the hard drive is "parked"? Also, is there a way to tell when the unit is actually doing something in standby, so I don't pull the plug on it while it's in the middle of something?

Thanks,

Denny


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope.

Unplug it is the only way to "completley" turn it off.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unplugging it will also erase your guide data and will take 48hrs to fully rebuild. Also if you have it unplugged it won't record so you have to figure out which is bigger issue for you.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, I don't have much choice but to unplug the machine to take it out to the motorhome, and once it's there it only has power (and a satellite signal) if we're parked somewhere for overnight or longer. I hate cutting power to it indiscriminately when we get ready to go on the road-- seems like a good way to cause hard drive problems. But, it doesn't sound like I have any other option.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Do a RESET via the menu before unplugging it. Assuming that a menu RESET gracefully shuts down any active processes it should be safe to unplug it once the "welcome" screen displays.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Do a RESET via the menu before unplugging it. Assuming that a menu RESET gracefully shuts down any active processes it should be safe to unplug it once the "welcome" screen displays.


Sounds like a good idea, thanks. Do I lose timers, or are there any other significant differences, between a menu reset and a red button reset?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If by timers you mean Series Links (what programs you want recorded) it will keep those along with any manual records you may setup.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Unplugging it will also erase your guide data and will take 48hrs to fully rebuild. Also if you have it unplugged it won't record so you have to figure out which is bigger issue for you.


Just wondering why it loses guide data. Wouldn't this be stored somewhere on the hard drive and not just in memory?


----------



## djr (Oct 4, 2006)

DennyC said:


> I have an R15 that I use in the house, then transfer to our RV for travel. My understanding is that powering off the R15 doesn't really turn if off, just puts it in standby-- so the hard drive is still running, etc. Other than pulling the power cord, is there a way to power off the unit completely, so the hard drive is "parked"? Also, is there a way to tell when the unit is actually doing something in standby, so I don't pull the plug on it while it's in the middle of something?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Denny


Modern hard drives auto-park when power is turned off. I would be more concerned about it being damaged over a rough bump in the motor home. Also, make sure you carry along a good surge supressor (APC, Tripplite, etc.) or UPS since you cannot be sure how clean the power is when you hook up. A surge can damage it too.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

JerryAndGail said:


> Just wondering why it loses guide data. Wouldn't this be stored somewhere on the hard drive and not just in memory?


Oh, you're using logic. R15/HR20 designed team had no requirement to utilize logic. Thus you have two, new, next generation DVRs that loose their entire guide every time you reset the unit.

Hey, on Tivo's, even though they store the guide on the HD, that wouldn't be a problem as they can run 100-200 days or more between resets. R15/HR20, maybe a week.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

djr said:


> Modern hard drives auto-park when power is turned off. I would be more concerned about it being damaged over a rough bump in the motor home. Also, make sure you carry along a good surge supressor (APC, Tripplite, etc.) or UPS since you cannot be sure how clean the power is when you hook up. A surge can damage it too.


I don't think the worry is in the hardware so much as it's in the flushing of buffers/cache that are used by the the system.


----------

